# The best antiques show of them all - POLL!



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

worth the license fee alone...


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 8, 2015)

I find it hard not to look at david dickinson.
He's like a bad caricature of himself.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

are there any other ITV ones of note? Dickinsons Dodgy Deals was the only one i could think of....


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

Old school...Going For a Song


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

this is fun watching....


----------



## boohoo (Jun 8, 2015)

Early cash in the attic when people were finding genuine old tat that was worth a lot scattered around the house. Antiques Road trip is good too. Haven't voted though. Cash in the attic went down hill after whatshisface left and was replaced with the annoying lady.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> worth the license fee alone...


Ugh, cannot stand her.  Always seems like she's the worst auctioneer at giving an accurate estimate of what stuff might sell for. And now it's even worse because she's an occasional presenter too.


----------



## starfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Acorn.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 8, 2015)

Storage Hunters!

It counts doesn't it?

OK, then, Four Rooms.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

whats four rooms?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Ugh, cannot stand her.  Always seems like she's the worst auctioneer at giving an accurate estimate of what stuff might sell for. And now it's even worse because she's an occasional presenter too.


she works hard on the auction stand i think - gives it some hard sell and does that market trader trick of starting high then coming down a lot to get the bidding going


----------



## starfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Storage Hunters!.


100 umberaum 200 umberaum.
The UK one is even worse in a good way


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 8, 2015)

Antiques Roadshow is the one and only.
All others are pretenders to the crown. Pfft.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 8, 2015)

Have you been watching a lot of daytime telly? ska invita


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Have you been watching a lot of daytime telly? ska invita


moi?! 






if bargain hunt doesnt win this poll it'll confirm my worst fears about urban. my mum votes Flog It by the way...oh, and antiques roadshow is damaged goods


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2015)

I liked Cash in the Attic (or whichever one it was) when they replaced the host with Jennie Bond. You could really see the simmering loathing she had for everyone around her, and there was always a sense that at any moment she might finally snap and scream, 'I used to work with royalty! And now I'm pretending to give a fuck about your grandmother's brass bed pan and whether or not it will help you buy a memorial bench for your wife's cat! Fuck this shit, I hope you all drown in horse effluent!'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> moi?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

what do people think of Paul Martin? He deserves his own poll...ive got the feeling he splits opinion





i sense a traumatic past episode (in his life, not of flog it)


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

everyone voting for Antiques Roadshow is going on a list


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## souljacker (Jun 8, 2015)

The answer is Antiques Roadshow. So can we just stop discussing this please.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

souljacker said:


> The answer is Antiques Roadshow. So can we just stop discussing this please.


typically arrogant answer coming from an antiques roadshow watcher


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 8, 2015)

Lovejoy ftw


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> what do people think of Paul Martin? He deserves his own poll...ive got the feeling he splits opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like him.... but so does my Mother and that's somehow not right.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 8, 2015)

My fave...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

Sirena said:


> My fave...



a no nonsense auctioneer


----------



## souljacker (Jun 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> typically arrogant answer coming from an antiques roadshow watcher



Typically deluded answer from a fan of flog it.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

souljacker said:


> Typically deluded answer from a fan of flog it.


for the record i really dont like flog it...paul martin creeps me out a bit....though he did do a good feature on the differences between inlays and marquetry on todays show


----------



## Sirena (Jun 8, 2015)

Cheeky Tim Wonnacott...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

Sirena said:


> Cheeky Tim Wonnacott...



"I like that, well done" 

theres the odd mild inuendo of his that gets through (usually involving a pair of something)....I like Tim a lot, but am just praying he has no skeletons in the closet...that would be too sad.

I once saw an episode where Tim met another dealer dressed pretty much exactly like him: bow tie, waistcoat, even some glasses - it really made them both look a bit stupid - its a good look if you're the only one wearing it, but when everyone is doing it it looks a bit stupid


----------



## pigtails (Jun 8, 2015)

This was a tough choice as I do love an antiques program but my heart said flog it as I do love Paul.


----------



## newharper (Jun 8, 2015)

Sirena said:


> Cheeky Tim Wonnacott...




can any remember the one where Catherine? said she enjoyed being sandwiched by a pair of your brothers/


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

newharper said:


> can any remember the one where Catherine? said she enjoyed being sandwiched by a pair of your brothers/


yes!  Catherine gets well flirty with (young) boys teams
there was a lot of running around arm in arm on that one iirc


----------



## 8115 (Jun 8, 2015)

Which is the one where they're always banging on about Clarice Cliff? That one because it actually has some decent stuff on it and some genuine suspense about the value. All of the others are just a parade of tat.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

I had no idea David Barby died...RIP


----------



## ringo (Jun 9, 2015)

Heretics, there is only one Antiques Roadshow. My favourite programme, hardly missed an episode since primary school.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

dickinson done time for long firm fraud at strangeways. He's a rogue. Him


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

Also, Bargain Hunt is the one that you can make a rude title out of easiest.

Antiques roadshow is ok but I find myself wanting to gulag half the people on it for crimes of bourgoisieness aforethought


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2015)

Lovejoy.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Antiques roadshow is ok but I find myself wanting to gulag half the people on it for crimes of bourgoisieness aforethought


this 


two votes for Lovejoy <fair play.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

Flog It is the rubbish one. How have these people got all this stuff? like ornaments and shit?

One episode featured this 19 year old woman who was an amatuer swordswoman. She done a few passes with a cavalry sabre to demonstrate her skillz. I was hot under the collar that episode I can tell you.

even though technically you want to be on a horse to use that properly.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Flog It is the rubbish one. How have these people got all this stuff? like ornaments and shit?
> 
> One episode featured this 19 year old woman who was an amatuer swordswoman. She done a few passes with a cavalry sabre to demonstrate her skillz. I was hot under the collar that episode I can tell you.
> 
> even though technically you want to be on a horse to use that properly.


I like Paul Martin and 'Flog It'.  I know he's potentially an annoying boy to look at but I think he's genuine...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Flog It is the rubbish one.


i agree, but i have a lot of respect for pigtails, passenger and neharper (and my mum, who tapes it) for voting for it - theres nothing flashy or exciting about flog it...every price revelation is a little let down....Paul Martin adds an additional sadness to affairs...his smiles and encouragements are genuine, but take a good look at his face, you'll see his smile looks out of place, and if you look closer its easy to trace, the tracks of his tears.....


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2015)

if counting my mums honorary ghost vote bargain hunt and flog it are neck and neck...im not sure i can take the excitement!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2015)

ringo said:


> Heretics, there is only one Antiques Roadshow. My favourite programme, hardly missed an episode since primary school.


thats nice - what first got you into it ringo?


----------



## MrSki (Jun 9, 2015)

I hate it when it has cost more than the fucking sale price to make  the show. Who gives a fuck about something that sells for a tenner?

Take the 20% commission off & half the shit sold does not make a profit. Don't get me started on "for insurance purposes..."


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

MrSki said:


> I hate it when it has cost more than the fucking sale price to make  the show. Who gives a fuck about something that sells for a tenner?
> 
> Take the 20% commission off & half the shit sold does not make a profit. Don't get me started on "for insurance purposes..."




thing is, some of the cunts on antique roadshow would just blink owlishly then take out a policy and stick the item back home amongst all the other ludicrously expensive shit they own.

At least on flog it they say why they are selling it and what they want to do with the money


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> At least on flog it they say why they are selling it and what they want to do with the money


 but when tv shows (including quizes) demand "what are you going to do with the money" it makes me shout "mind your own fucking business" at the tv.....


----------



## MrSki (Jun 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> thing is, some of the cunts on antique roadshow would just blink owlishly then take out a policy and stick the item back home amongst all the other ludicrously expensive shit they own.
> 
> At least on flog it they say why they are selling it and what they want to do with the money


Yeah but no one says "well I get  a couple of grams & stick it up me hooter"


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

ska invita said:


> but when tv shows (including quizes) demand "what are you going to do with the money" it makes me shout "mind your own fucking business" at the tv.....


I like it when bradley walsh does it on the chase. Being a cheeky cockney gent he always goes 'Alright my love, lets get you to Turkey to see ya dawtah' or 'Righto chap, les get ya that motah'


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2015)

MrSki said:


> I hate it when it has cost more than the fucking sale price to make  the show. Who gives a fuck about something that sells for a tenner?
> 
> Take the 20% commission off & half the shit sold does not make a profit. Don't get me started on "for insurance purposes..."


with bargain hunt the challenge of buying items off traders (with their mark ups) to then sell at auction (below market value) and still make a profit is part of the real challenge - its a high stakes, against the odds game  many people dont make it....


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I like it when bradley walsh does it on the chase. Being a cheeky cockney gent he always goes 'Alright my love, lets get you to Turkey to see ya dawtah' or 'Righto chap, les get ya that motah'


i dont like it - a cheap attempt to create a story line and emotional meaning to proceedings...cheap i tell ya!


----------



## MrSki (Jun 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I like it when bradley walsh does it on the chase. Being a cheeky cockney gent he always goes 'Alright my love, lets get you to Turkey to see ya dawtah' or 'Righto chap, les get ya that motah'


When you see him on Law & Order UK you would not think it was the same person. The man can act & also crack up too.


ETA Please don't be put off by the 2 minutes 47 it is one of the best cilps off the telly.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 9, 2015)

Here's a song that (I think) my Aunty had on 78.  We thought it was the coolest thing when we were kids....


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2015)

on todays bargain hunt the girls jsut won £9 (between them) ~ no other show on tv can match that


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2015)

well done hot air baboon - road trip definitely deserves some backing


----------



## Sirena (Jun 9, 2015)

ska invita said:


> on todays bargain hunt the girls jsut won £9 (between them) ~ no other show on tv can match that


That is nice.  You don't get that trashy, materialistic, flashing-lights feel from it: it's just a jolly, oldskool romp. 

It's more like a parlour game than a competition.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 9, 2015)

......

...not sold on the celebrity version tbh...

.....also quite enjoy the _*Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is*_ variant where they attempt to sell their found junk to particular mugs they know who then have to refuse to buy it on air or throw-down for some tat & try to look pleased ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

best BH episode I ever saw was Dickinson era- not that wannacot who pretends to the role. There was a hand painted old small box and one of the dealers was like 'hang on, this might be an xxx work, the style is familiar'. Behind the scenes the artists work is confirmed and verified. This 15 quid baccy tin sized box went for well over a grand iirc.

at the auction house dickinson fell to his knees and held his arms aloft as the hammer came down (prompt cards still in hand because he is a pro)


----------



## MrSki (Jun 9, 2015)

Was Lovejoy based on David Dickinson? He was an ex con and all that.


----------



## ringo (Jun 9, 2015)

ska invita said:


> thats nice - what first got you into it ringo?



I like furniture, art, Chinese & Japanese things and pretty much all old stuff - that's why I became an archaeologist I spect.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 9, 2015)

I do prefer the shows that actually sell the shit. Antiques Roadshow is only good to watch the twats in the background trying to get on camera. How much is it worth if you are going to flog it? Not fucking insure it.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2015)

ringo said:


> I like furniture, art, Chinese & Japanese things and pretty much all old stuff - that's why I became an archaeologist I spect.


bu was it something you got into on your own as a kid, or did a family member turn you on to it....most primary school aged kids dont look forward to antiques roadshow


ringo said:


> that's why I became an archaeologist I spect.


and maybe a record digger too


----------



## cesare (Jun 9, 2015)

I like the ones with an auction or a deal of some sort because I like guessing how much they'll make and watching my bf's reaction when I jump in with "that looks like an X, should fetch around £X"


----------



## ringo (Jun 9, 2015)

ska invita said:


> bu was it something you got into on your own as a kid, or did a family member turn you on to it....most primary school aged kids dont look forward to antiques roadshow



My parents watched it from the start - my Dad is an artist and musician, owned a furniture shop, does carpentry, makes/fires pots, makes stained glass windows, likes fine art, collects Chinese ceramics and furniture. I was obsessed with history and the past from an early age - I have an 'o' level in ancient history and the history of architecture, plus A levels in Ancient History and Archaeology and a degree in Archaeological Science.

I just like old stuff and great art and beautiful things of every kind.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2015)

ska invita said:


> everyone voting for Antiques Roadshow is going on a list


 sell the list in 60 years for £££££s


----------



## Sirena (Jun 9, 2015)

.


----------



## ringo (Jun 9, 2015)

ska invita said:


> and maybe a record digger too



I collect loads of things, records is just the main thing


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 9, 2015)

hot air baboon said:


> ......
> 
> ...not sold on the celebrity version tbh...
> 
> .....also quite enjoy the _*Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is*_ variant where they attempt to sell their found junk to particular mugs they know who then have to refuse to buy it on air or throw-down for some tat & try to look pleased ...


 
Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is - that's my favourite.

I don't have TV but when I'm staying at my mothers I enjoy watching all the late afternoon antiques programmes.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2015)

watching todays Flog It Paul Martin seems to be doing a lot better...my mum reckons he used to do a few shows drunk (not sure about that - his eyes did look a bit glassy sometimes though)...she also reports that he is both a vegetarian and ex-drummer amongst many other talents!! According to wiki as a drummer he  worked with bands such as Average White Band, the Quireboys and Dogs D'Amour in the 1990s.To this day, he can be seen playing in local jazz and blues bands around Wiltshire.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2015)

ska invita said:


> I had no idea David Barby died...RIP



nice obituary http://www.independent.co.uk/news/o...-who-became-a-star-of-daytime-tv-8118223.html


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 9, 2015)

That thing that Tim Wannacott does at the end of Bargain Hunt where he says "join us next time for more bargain hunting. Yes? Yes!!" with a group high kick  I fucking hate that. I can't watch that programme tbh, instant channel change if it comes on.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> That thing that Tim Wannacott does at the end of Bargain Hunt where he says "join us next time for more bargain hunting. Yes? Yes!!" with a group high kick  I fucking hate that. I can't watch that programme tbh, instant channel change if it comes on.


thats a great bit of it! you really need to get in the spirit of it  its full of the joys of life


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 9, 2015)

Join us again for more bargain hunting?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

there was one series that pitted the dealers against each other- both had previously been the experts helping the team on BH. They had to make the most out of the money given but no auction. They both came off as shitbags though so I suppose thats why the series didn't continue. The money to be made in architectural salvage then restoring and flogging to interior designers of hotels etc. was startling though


----------



## ska invita (Jun 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> there was one series that pitted the dealers against each other- both had previously been the experts helping the team on BH. They had to make the most out of the money given but no auction.


not the road trip one?
how did it work with no auction?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

ska invita said:


> not the road trip one?
> how did it work with no auction?


they had to use the seed money they were given then bargain with dealers, then make a profit selling to others. Thats why I mentioned interior design, one of them was cleaning up buying bits and sprucing them and then onto the designer.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> At least on flog it they say why they are selling it and what they want to do with the money



Name me one little old lady who _didn't_ say she was going to spend the money of her grandchildren. It's bollocks. Scratchcards, that's where it's going.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 11, 2015)

Perhaps it's because I don't have any children or grandchildren but I'd flippin spend the money on myself!


----------



## Chz (Jun 11, 2015)

I love Roadshow just for the rare times that someone either finds out their little family heirloom is worth 1000x more than they thought it was, or some stuck up prick showing off their latest purchase finds out it's a fake. And a shitty one, at that. 

I can't remember if it was on the American version or not, but I loved when they found a painting hidden in the back of an otherwise unremarkable painting. Turned out to be a masterpiece of some sort, but the guy's grandad had looted it back in the second world war and he had to return it.


----------



## ringo (Jun 11, 2015)

Always spot the builders who have nicked something they've dug up or found under someone's floorboards and pretend they're not sure where it came from too


----------



## ska invita (Sep 19, 2015)

sad news


*Bargain Hunt's Tim Wonnacott suspended over 'bullying' claims by production team members*
*The flamboyant presenter, 62, is not currently working on the daytime show as some colleagues are believed to be unhappy with his conduct*

175 Shares
The flamboyant presenter, 62, is not currently working on the daytime show as some colleagues are believed to be unhappy with his conduct

BBC / PA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Suspended: Tim Wonnacott
Tim Wonnacott has been suspended from BBC’s Bargain Hunt over bullying claims.

The dapper 62-year-old antiques presenter was axed from filming the daytime show a week ago.

Some production team members are believed to be unhappy with his conduct while filming.

A source at BBC Bristol, which makes the show, said: “I’ve always found him fine to work with. But some staff on Bargain Hunt have been unhappy and made a complaint.

“The word bullying has been used and the BBC has to take these things seriously and check them out.”



BBC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Daytime favourite: Tim on Bargain Hunt


Guest presenters have been recruited to shoot the remainder of Bargain Hunt’s current series.

Wonnacott, a former director of Sotheby’s, has hosted the popular BBC1 programme since 2003.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 19, 2015)

He's a cock tbh


----------



## ska invita (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## wayward bob (Sep 19, 2015)

just leaving this here


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 19, 2015)

Wannacot is innocent of all wrongdoing!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Wannacot is innocent of all wrongdoing!


is this an official pronouncement, or just an act of faith?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 25, 2015)

Some good news: Shaun the Sheep bounce-back after Bargain Hunt row for Barnstaple's Tim Wonnacott

BARNSTAPLE'S Tim Wonnacott has bounced back from his Bargain Hunt suspension by being awarded the job of celebrity auctioneer for the Shaun in the City trail, which took place in Bristol and London.

North Devon born and bred Tim, who went to West Buckland School in Barnstaple, has been suspended from the BBC after reports of falling out with producers of hit daytime show Bargain Hunt.

And the antiques expert will now be in charge of the auction that will see the Shaun the Sheep coloured sculptures sold off for chartity.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2015)

you dont get scenes like this on Antiques Roadshow...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Also, Bargain Hunt is the one that you can make a rude title out of easiest.
> 
> Antiques roadshow is ok but I find myself wanting to gulag half the people on it for crimes of bourgoisieness aforethought


You've obviously not seen 'Lots Road' on channel 4 then?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2015)

Calamity1971 said:


> You've obviously not seen 'Lots Road' on channel 4 then?


I try to avoid C4 because it consists of Jon Snurr and hideous programs mocking the poor

but I will seek out an episode of Lots Road to se how it measures up against other antique progs


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 9, 2015)

ska invita said:


> whats four rooms?









bunch of wealthy poncy twats bid on an item brought in by someone trying to sell napoleons toe nail etc. 
Worst one I ever seen was a guy who was an artist, debatable? Trying to sell a replica scale model of Auschwitz with gold that had been seized from the nazi's and smelted down! Luckily the 'poncy twats' redeemed themselves and told the sick fucker to go fuck the fuck off.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I try to avoid C4 because it consists of Jon Snurr and hideous programs mocking the poor
> 
> but I will seek out an episode of Lots Road to se how it measures up against other antique progs


Channel 5 is the worst for that, dogs on the dole etc. I loved channel 4 in the 80's it was fresh and unbiased and sometimes controversial. 
Lots road, lots of millionaires, celebrity hairdressers, russian princesses bidding on tat.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2015)

Calamity1971 said:


> a replica scale model of Auschwitz with gold that had been seized from the nazi's and smelted down


jesus christ on rubber fucking crutches


ska invita said:


> not the road trip one?
> how did it work with no auction?



I've remembered now, it was wannacot and that scrawny cockney bloke who has his own auction house. Wannacot scored a great hit by finding some bespoke handmade notebook with aristo origins, then going to the Big House and asking silly money for it. The aristo's factor paid up without blinking. Not a single word of haggling. Fucking aristos. More money than sense


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 9, 2015)

CHANNEL 4 'FOUR ROOMS' - AUSCHWITZ MODEL MADE FROM GOLD TEETH?
Christ on rubber crutches indeed! Maybe I don't 'get it' cos I'm an art philistine. Or maybe I'm not a twat who claims to be an artist? 


DotCommunist said:


> jesus christ on rubber fucking crutches
> 
> 
> I've remembered now, it was wannacot and that scrawny cockney bloke who has his own auction house. Wannacot scored a great hit by finding some bespoke handmade notebook with aristo origins, then going to the Big House and asking silly money for it. The aristo's factor paid up without blinking. Not a single word of haggling. Fucking aristos. More money than sense


*Not wannacot but then they all look the same to me. Same shit though, people buying crap they don't need because it is a statement, blah blah . *


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2016)

I dont ask for much in life...simple pleasures...an occasional watch of bargain hunt with my dinner really isn't being greedy.
But its all over. That "fight" Tim Wonnacott had last year meant he stopped filming half way through the season, and those shows have now run out. Who has replaced him? Charlie Ross. He's terrible. I cant watch the show anymore. Its just really not the same. All the heart and soul has been ripped out.




You're shit Charlie!! Shoes are too big for you to fill...

Gossip is next season will have rotating presenters...im sceptical. Tim has definitely gone for good from BH. Yes? Yess!!
Good news though is supposedly Tim is staying on Antiques Road Trip, so Im going to move over to that. Prefer BH to ART, but needs must.
A sad day for British tv..
=============
Hah, heres a good one to start with:
Celebrity Antiques Road Trip, Series 5: 20. Benjamin Zephaniah and Roger McGough
Benjamin Zephaniah and Roger McGough on celebrity ART 
(ETA: Too sad to enjoy this )


----------



## Sirena (Feb 1, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I dont ask for much in life...simple pleasures...an occasional watch of bargain hunt with my dinner really isn't being greedy.
> But its all over. That "fight" Tim Wonnacott had last year meant he stopped filming half way through the season, and those shows have now run out. Who has replaced him? Charlie Ross. He's terrible. I cant watch the show anymore. Its just really not the same. All the heart and soul has been ripped out.
> 
> 
> ...


Move to Paul Martin on 'Flog It'.  He's not Tim but he's very boyishly enthusiastic.....


----------



## peterkro (Feb 1, 2016)

I voted for "avarice roadshow" and the well known aphorism "as rare as a black face on the aforementioned show"


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2016)

Sirena said:


> Move to Paul Martin on 'Flog It'.  He's not Tim but he's very boyishly enthusiastic.....


Too soon Sirena.






















Too soon


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 1, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I dont ask for much in life...simple pleasures...an occasional watch of bargain hunt with my dinner really isn't being greedy.
> But its all over. That "fight" Tim Wonnacott had last year meant he stopped filming half way through the season, and those shows have now run out. Who has replaced him? Charlie Ross. He's terrible. I cant watch the show anymore.



Christina Trevanion presented it the other day.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh really? so theyre already on the rotation.
The thing is hearing anyone else trying to do Tim's lines - lines he invented and crafted over 1,200 shows - is just sacrilege.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 2, 2016)

yeah but Wannacot himself is a mere shadow of the glory days of Dickinson. Its like a natural entropy. Sad but inevitable


----------



## Humberto (Feb 2, 2016)

Long term unemployed


----------



## ska invita (Feb 2, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah but Wannacot himself is a mere shadow of the glory days of Dickinson. Its like a natural entropy. Sad but inevitable


I cant stand Dickinson. Dickinson's Real Deal really shows the true colours of the man...  orange, it turns out


----------



## ringo (Feb 2, 2016)

This is like asking if you should have cottage cheese or chilli con carne on your baked potato. Neither, obviously.

There is only one antiques show; bandwagon jumpers and charlatans should be dipped in bakelite and buried under a memorial to Arthur Negus.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 2, 2016)

Tbf there is room for two levels of antique shows...AR deals with valuable antiques and the upper classes stately homes, but there's room for a more prole approach.... BH allows £300 for three items... The contestants are amateurs at best... I prefer this more down to earth approach. BH does it best... Unpretentious, fun and educational . Rip bh.


----------



## ringo (Feb 2, 2016)

Well, I didn't want to mention it, but I'm quite Faberge to your Ratners


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2016)

Antiques road trip is a lot of fun.  But NOT the shitty celebrity version.  Just the version with proper dealers going and finding interesting things.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 2, 2016)

How about American Pickers? That Mike guy is a fucking dick, I can't stand him


----------



## ska invita (Feb 2, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Antiques road trip is a lot of fun.  But NOT the shitty celebrity version.  Just the version with proper dealers going and finding interesting things.


yeah i found that out yesterday...


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 2, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> How about American Pickers? That Mike guy is a fucking dick, I can't stand him


The Yankee shows are way too over-produced.  

We used to enjoy Pawn Stars when it first started but now it's just become a soap opera about the shop and the "stars". None of them even work in it any more, they just produce the program.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Sirena (Feb 12, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Oh really? so theyre already on the rotation.
> The thing is hearing anyone else trying to do Tim's lines - lines he invented and crafted over 1,200 shows - is just sacrilege.


I just saw my first 'Bargain Hunt' without Tim Wonnacott.

It had a fairly pleasant woman presenting it.

It wasn't really that interesting...


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 12, 2016)

ska invita said:


>



Is that George Michael between Phil Serrell and Christina Trevanion??? Where's Anita Manning? 
Charlie Ross is a nob.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 13, 2016)

Whenever I tune in to Bargain Hunt I still see David Barby, whom I am reasonably sure has been dead for about three years  I'm gonna guess this is due to the Beeb's frustrating habit - when it comes to shows that run pretty much 365 days of the year - of casually mixing in old episodes with the new ones.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2016)

spartacus mills said:


> Is that George Michael between Phil Serrell and Christina Trevanion??? Where's Anita Manning?
> Charlie Ross is a nob.


Hah yeah who is that?! Maybe a producer/director or some such. Not sure Ive seen the bloke right at the back in the green blazer before either.

Natasha Raskin in the yellow was a breath of fresh air when she started, but shes starting to grate on me just a little - a little too bubbly and happy all the time for my liking.

I was looking for some viewing figures for BH, cant find any but found this:

_Bargain Hunt_ achieved the highest viewing figures for BBC daytime television, netting around 2 million viewers every day. It picked up the National Television Award for Most Popular Daytime Show in 2002.

There are still a handful of Tim episodes in iplayer but theyll be gone very soon


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2016)

it springboarded Dickenson into the realm of godhood. I even read his biography. Those days are gone. Only we lesser men remain, contemplating our worthlesss thimble collections


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 12, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> How about American Pickers? That Mike guy is a fucking dick, I can't stand him



I love that show. Really cheers me up. And the characters they meet with barns full of stuff. I'd love to do that.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> it springboarded Dickenson into the realm of godhood. I even read his biography. Those days are gone. Only we lesser men remain, contemplating our worthlesss thimble collections


Have you SEEN Diceknsons Deals???


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 12, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I love that show. Really cheers me up. And the characters they meet with barns full of stuff. I'd love to do that.


I agree, just get rid of that dickhead and it'll be great


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 12, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> I agree, just get rid of that dickhead and it'll be great



Nah, I like Mike - he's a bit of a show off and a goofball but he knows his stuff 

I so want to go to LeClaire!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 22, 2018)

Fans of bargain Hunt / Antiques Roadtrip need to check out this episode
BBC iPlayer - Antiques Road Trip - Series 15 Reversions: Episode 3
for the most incredible find in the serieses long histories
wont say any more so as not to spoil..trust me


(Ive come round to Roadtrip btw since starting this thread...perhaps even beating BH)


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 22, 2018)

swap shop


----------



## ska invita (Apr 25, 2018)

feel that excitement


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 26, 2018)

Antiques Roadshow has gone right downhill recently. They still have the usual deeply knowledgeable experts on, but there's a segment they've added that is a bit "game show". Also, a week or two ago they trailed "one of the most valuable items ever on the show".  It was an exquisite Faberge flower thing, conservatively worth a million quid. Thing is though, it was owned by some Army regiment, and they just brought it along to show it off. Boo, I say. 

What's next - the National Gallery bringing along some Da Vinci sketches for a cheeky wee valuation?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 26, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> they just brought it along to show it off. Boo, I say.


its full of show offs....always has been


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 26, 2018)

ska invita said:


> its full of show offs....always has been



Aye, of course, but there's always been the possibility of disappointment in the valuation. The Army bringing along something that is insured out the wazoo is not really in the spirit. Harrumph.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 26, 2018)

theres always been plenty of wealthy aristocrats who bring in bits, get told its worht a shit tonne, then show to the world that they could care less. and then theres the sycophant experts. Antiques Roadshow has always been a painful watch tbh


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 26, 2018)

ska invita said:


> theres always been plenty of wealthy aristocrats who bring in bits, get told its worht a shit tonne, then show to the world that they could care less. and then theres the sycophant experts. Antiques Roadshow has always been a painful watch tbh



Disagree about the experts being there as sycophants - on the whole they really do know their subject areas and are very good at getting a lot of information across in bite-sized and accessible fashion.


----------



## ringo (Apr 26, 2018)

ska invita said:


> and then theres the sycophant experts. Antiques Roadshow has always been a painful watch tbh


----------



## ringo (Apr 26, 2018)

I saw Ronnie Morgan in the street the other week, nearly went all fan on him, but resisted.
Antiques Roadshow - Ronnie Archer Morgan - BBC One


----------



## ska invita (Aug 1, 2018)

28th September... Cultural event of the decade


----------



## moody (Dec 7, 2018)

love antique shows. The bbc seems to be running quite a few at the moment, bargain hunt, flog it, antiques road trip etc.

I like em all. Bargain hunt isn't so good when the teams choose daft item, the expert telling them it'll make 30-59 at the sale and the ticket price is 80 but they still go for it.

Antiques  Roadshow is good as the experts really tell you about the item, social history, historical context ect, quite a wide range of items but focus seems to be on traditional items such as ceramics, jewellery & furniture mostly.

Flog is the best one imo as you get to see the market value of the objects when they go under the hammer.


----------



## porp (Dec 7, 2018)

So sometimes when I'm feeling a bit emotional I end up watching this clip on repeat. Something about the expert being so moved by the beauty and craftsmanship of this unexpected find.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2018)

Anyone seen the new BBC antiques thing, Make Me A Dealer (snigger)?
I cant say I like it - some of it doesnt work, particularly the bit where they have to make a sale at the end and it gets reviewed for sales patter - and it all just makes you realise how perfect Bargain Hunt is. Talking of which I watched some pretty old BHs recently, and it reminded me how well honed the format is now. The old episodes were missing some key ingredients.


Looking up Make Me A Dealer I came across this
BBC1 launches new antiques show Make Me A Dealer with Paul Martin | Daily Mail Online
and
BBC told to scrap daytime favourite shows in White Paper shake-up
It turns out that in 2016 there was a government white paper pushing the BBC to drop its antique and collectable shows 
Fucking Tories!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2018)

free license fee for the over 70s is ending soon because we are basically run by sociopaths. MAybe it has to do with that, they are going to be running out of money again. Time to sack andrew niel imo.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2018)

Well I see John Go Fuck Yourself Whittingdale MP immediately got the boot as Culture Minster after that white paper. Good


----------



## moody (Dec 10, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Anyone seen the new BBC antiques thing, Make Me A Dealer (snigger)?
> I cant say I like it - some of it doesnt work, particularly the bit where they have to make a sale at the end and it gets reviewed for sales patter - and it all just makes you realise how perfect Bargain Hunt is. Talking of which I watched some pretty old BHs recently, and it reminded me how well honed the format is now. The old episodes were missing some key ingredients.
> 
> 
> ...




seen make me a dealer, have you noticed paul  is wearing the same outfit in each one?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 10, 2018)

Is this what urban has become discussing which soma for the masses they like to melt their brains with


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2018)

19sixtysix said:


> soma for the masses


You're right, it is that good


----------



## ska invita (Apr 15, 2019)

Found  this 90s doc on the iplayer archives
BBC iPlayer - All Mod Cons - 6. Yesterday Once More

all about how the antiques revival kicked in in the 50s, relation to modernism, birth of the first antiques tv shows, etc...if you like antiques tv shows i reckon this will be up your street


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Found  this 90s doc on the iplayer archives
> BBC iPlayer - All Mod Cons - 6. Yesterday Once More
> 
> all about how the antiques revival kicked in in the 50s, relation to modernism, birth of the first antiques tv shows, etc...if you like antiques tv shows i reckon this will be up your street



just watched it, nice one!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 16, 2019)

moody said:


> just watched it, nice one!


i never knew pine furniture was a "below stairs" thing. some interesting insights into the class dynamics of furniture and crafts i thought


DotCommunist said:


> Time to sack andrew niel imo.


turned out nice eh


ska invita said:


> Fans of bargain Hunt / Antiques Roadtrip need to check out this episode
> BBC iPlayer - Antiques Road Trip - Series 15 Reversions: Episode 3
> for the most incredible find in the serieses long histories
> wont say any more so as not to spoil..trust me
> ...


key clip up here
BBC One - Antiques Road Trip, Series 15, Episode 5, Paul Laidlaw’s rare sub-miniature camera smashes Antiques Road Trip records, selling for £20,000!
all time biggest profit find
feel sorry for the dealer

hate to say it by paul laidlaw is the best of the tv antiques experts when it comes to playing the game


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 16, 2019)

Mrs mx was on Antiques Roadshow once, a few years ago.  My mother thought she had a real "find" - a genuinely ancient piece of jewellery from a junk shop so she took that, and lent my mrs something of hers that we knew was worth a couple of grand when AR came to town.  

The piece my mother took turned out to be worthless junk, but Mrs mx got on the telly!


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2019)

ska invita said:


> i never knew pine furniture was a "below stairs" thing. some interesting insights into the class dynamics of furniture and crafts i thought
> 
> turned out nice eh
> 
> ...





actually watched that one.


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2019)

is it a wee bit sad to watch youtube compilations of highest prices achieved on bargain hunt/flog it etc?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 16, 2019)

moody said:


> is it a wee bit sad to watch youtube compilations of highest prices achieved on bargain hunt/flog it etc?


no of course not

i just watched the man united game - now that was embarrassing


----------



## moody (Apr 18, 2019)

I quite like Natasha Raskin, I noticed she has a new surname....

There goes my plans then.


----------



## campanula (Apr 19, 2019)

There is one which sweetheart watches which drives me mad - various 'experts' visit antique shops where they rip off the dealers, paying laughable amounts, then crow when said item fetches more than what they paid in the shop when item is taken to auction. There was a particular one I saw where some  really pushy woman wheedled, and more or less bullied a young and fairly naive dealer into selling some bronze Buddha statue for a piffling price. The dealer didn't even want to part with the item for any price but TV.  The expert (a Scot in a stupid hat paid something like £40 and the bloody thing fetched £7000 or so at auction - wondered whether these 'experts' actually feel a tad guilty or if the BBC stumps up the massive undercut in payment. Whatever, I have worked in the trade and know loads of others, basically scraping a living and even though it might all be a TV set up, it just irks me that TV celebs get to  make money and get one over ordinary workers.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 19, 2019)

campanula said:


> There is one which sweetheart watches which drives me mad - various 'experts' visit antique shops where they rip off the dealers, paying laughable amounts, then crow when said item fetches more than what they paid in the shop when item is taken to auction. There was a particular one I saw where some  really pushy woman wheedled, and more or less bullied a young and fairly naive dealer into selling some bronze Buddha statue for a piffling price. The dealer didn't even want to part with the item for any price but TV.  The expert (a Scot in a stupid hat paid something like £40 and the bloody thing fetched £7000 or so at auction - wondered whether these 'experts' actually feel a tad guilty or if the BBC stumps up the massive undercut in payment. Whatever, I have worked in the trade and know loads of others, basically scraping a living and even though it might all be a TV set up, it just irks me that TV celebs get to  make money and get one over ordinary workers.



Where do you think the antique dealers get their stock? You've been "in the trade", so you must know what the game is, surely.


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 19, 2019)

moody said:


> I quite like Natasha Raskin, I noticed she has a new surname....
> 
> There goes my plans then.


She helped Obama with his Presidential election plan.


----------



## moody (Apr 19, 2019)

Ponyutd said:


> She helped Obama with his Presidential election plan.



yeah, I read her wiki page.


----------

